# Some New Plants



## Justin (Nov 9, 2010)

With everyone showing their great new acquisitions, thought I'd share a few of my new plants...

The first two are from Leo Schordje...great talk at our OS a few weeks ago. He brought nice plants too, it was fun to watch the elbows flying at his sale table. Thanks Leo!

Paph victoria reginae (syn. chamberlainianum)--one of Leo's select divisions, big!





Paph haynaldianum--a small division of a Ray Rands import from the 90s.





Paph rothschildianum (from a different grower) --this is from an AM-awarded roth clone. Huge--the whole clump is one division!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2010)

Healthy-looking plants, Justin. You should soon have some nice blooms from them.


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2010)

Thumbs up!
Good luck!


----------



## etex (Nov 10, 2010)

Great plants- you chose well!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 13, 2010)

Justin said:


> With everyone showing their great new acquisitions, thought I'd share a few of my new plants...
> 
> The first two are from Leo Schordje...great talk at our OS a few weeks ago. He brought nice plants too, it was fun to watch the elbows flying at his sale table. Thanks Leo!
> 
> ...



It was a pleasure meeting you Justin. 

:rollhappy: you were not kidding about the elbows flying. It was one of the few times I actually had to ask people to back up and wait, so I could get plants out of the trays. I might have to bring a body guard next time. :evil: It was almost getting rough. :rollhappy:

I forgot to mention, that Paph victoria-reginae I had picked up from Emerson "Doc" Charles many years ago. It is a division of a plant he had imported as Paph chamberlainianum. I think it was the middle or late 1980's when he did the importation. So you have a piece of the F0 stock from one of orchid history's greats, Doc Charles. He is the Emerson after whom Paph emersonii was named. "Doc" Charles was not an MD, but he had served a term as an elected county coroner, where the nick name stuck. His "Expose yourself to Orchids" photo / poster is one of the classic pieces of Orchid Humor out there. I think he passed away 10 or so years ago.


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2010)

Neat history, cool plant. thanks again Leo!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice plants Justin! Great purchases! Nice victoria-regina from Leo! Maybe I should post my recent purchases as well!

Paphman910


----------



## jblanford (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice plants, you can't go wrong with plants from Leo..... Jim.


----------

